# What kind of Vacuum do you use?



## bmstrong (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine is about dead. A horrible Bissell from Wal-Mart that has never performed as I expected it to. I don't have a lot of real-estate but a ton of dust to keep clean. Carpet, wood and tile.



What do you use?


----------



## Baddog (Mar 12, 2011)

one thing is for sure, get the very best, overlook the rest and u will save a heap of moolah in the long run. i have always stated that i am way too poor to buy crap.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ken_McE (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't think you'll find a serious vacuum at Wallmart. Do you own the property?


----------



## 300winmag (Mar 14, 2011)

Stay away from Dirt Devil, get an Electrolux. My dad refuses to dump his 20 year old Electrolux because it still works like the day he bought it. Central vacs are quite nice if its plausible for you.


----------



## GrnXnham (Mar 14, 2011)

Buy the very best?

I don't know. We have a $70 Hoover and we've had it for many years. We couldn't be happier with it. It's lightweight and has a lot of SUCK! We have no intention to trade it in for a $1000 vacuum cleaner. We bought it originally because it was a "best buy" recommendation from Consumer Reports.


----------



## Baddog (Mar 14, 2011)

GrnXnham said:


> Buy the very best?
> 
> I don't know. We have a $70 Hoover and we've had it for many years. We couldn't be happier with it. It's lightweight and has a lot of SUCK! We have no intention to trade it in for a $1000 vacuum cleaner. We bought it originally because it was a "best buy" recommendation from Consumer Reports.



ur on a winner if ur happy with it, the last one that i bought that was recommended by a consumer report actually drove me nuts with its high pitched howl, also it used to chip the render off walls going around corners...bought another recommendation and its wheels have never turned so it scrapes along the floor! im sticking with my Dyson..


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 14, 2011)

We've had no problems with a Sears Kenmore canister for a few years. Consumer Reports seems to usually like them. I think it was about $200.

Geoff


----------



## Pellidon (Mar 14, 2011)

Pawnshop Kirby. Vintage models. New ones look like they might break but old Kirby's run for ever. And pawn shops usually price them cheap. 

I think I bought the same bissell. It died after three turn ons. It runs but no suck. I think the impeller broke.


----------



## will (Mar 14, 2011)

Electrolux central - it really sucks....


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 14, 2011)

I use an old hoover upright for the carpet. It does great on the pet hairs and I recently bought a small cannister hoover vac that you can carry with one hand and it half as loud as other vacuums I use for other tasks. I was using a small shop vac but it is so loud you almost need ear plugs to prevent hearing loss. I can carry on a conversation while vacuuming with this one.


----------



## donn_ (Mar 14, 2011)

Oreck upright on carpet and rugs.

Fein shop vac on hardwood and tile.

Craftsman shop vac in the boathouse and carport.


----------



## bitslammer (Mar 14, 2011)

Dyson DC-07 Animal. I've owned Simplicitys and Kirbys which are great machines but when it comes right down to it the best vacuum is the one that I'll use the most. Using the tools on the Dyson is a breeze where as on my Dyson it's like having to do auto repair to kneel down and remove the front cover to swap out the attachment tool. Too much time and bother. 

With the Dyson I switch from floor to tools several times as I go around the house. Also great to never need bags. Just empty each time and you're done.


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 14, 2011)

bitslammer said:


> Dyson DC-07 Animal. I've owned Simplicitys and Kirbys which are great machines but when it comes right down to it the best vacuum is the one that I'll use the most. Using the tools on the Dyson is a breeze where as on my Dyson it's like having to do auto repair to kneel down and remove the front cover to swap out the attachment tool. Too much time and bother.
> 
> With the Dyson I switch from floor to tools several times as I go around the house. Also great to never need bags. Just empty each time and you're done.


^^^ I believe you meant to say Kirby here. I have one too..

We have a Kirby along with a rug shampooing attachment. We've had this thing between 21-25yrs. We bought it before we moved to the house we're at now and we've been here 21yrs. I've only had to do minor routine maintenance to it all these years. A few belts, bag attachment hose, a gasket or two... very little. It's a brute! It has powerful suction that when using the attachment hose, it is stronger than my big shop vac. My little wifey has begun to complain that as she's getting older, it's getting a bit heavy for her to maneuver. So......

..I just bought a Dyson DC25 Ball. We've only had it a couple of weeks so far so I can't really say to much about it. But, it certainly is a different animal. (we got the purple one - the Animal ) It is lighter and more maneuverable and I like that the hose attachment is always there with you should you need to grab it for quick use. And it's so easy to do too, but the hose is a bit stiff. Maybe just need to get used to it. The ball makes it roll easily around on thick carpet or wherever. It seems to do a nice job whether on carpet, bare floor or upholstery. It might be in part because of the clear canister. You can _see_ what you've picked up! Emptying is a breeze if you don't mind doing it that way. So far so good here. The more I've used this thing, the more I like it. There is a bit of a learning curve with it. There are other minor gripes I won't get into as they may not concern others. Anyone wanting to look further into it, you can check out this video *here*. There are lots of others too of course.


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 14, 2011)

Kirby upright. Expensive, but tough.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 16, 2011)

I have the Hoover Platinum Lightweight Upright Vacuum with Canister and love it very light !


----------



## ypsifly (Mar 16, 2011)

Our house has all hardwood floors, however one of our cats has very thick coat of long and fine fur that gets all over the rugs and furniture. We bought a Bissel Pet Eraser (or something like that, I'm at work) and it does an awesome job. Being bagless is a nice touch. We love it.


----------



## gflite (Mar 16, 2011)

Miele canister


----------



## PharmerMike (Mar 16, 2011)

We have been through several department store vacuums, including a number recommended by Consumer Reports. The suction has been good on several of them, the reliability has not.

Our answer: A Sanitaire commercial upright vacuum. It is similar in design to the Eurekas of 20-30 years ago. Very few plastic parts. Easy to find parts and it's easy to get repairs done if necessary. Usually around $200-225 online. These are a nice compromise between the plastic models at department stores and the very expensive (although very good) Kirbys.


----------



## Dustykicks (Mar 16, 2011)

Tristar... but don't trust the lamp shade restrictor.


----------



## StefanFS (Mar 17, 2011)

Kärcher VC 6300. Amazingly good. Also a simpler Siemens Sychropower, also very good.


----------



## bltkmt (Mar 17, 2011)

gflite said:


> Miele canister


 
We have one of these as well. It is rock-solid and works very well, but I would never buy a cannister again. Uprights all the way for me.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 17, 2011)

i use eurika canister, tha cheapest, one, i have a dog, and he sheds, so i vaccum almost daily, i change bags often, use hepa filter, and once a week spray fabrize and let the vaccum suck it in, other wise it starts to stink like a dog, i had others vaccums before, threw them out, cuz they started to stink. when i bought the vaccum i tought it'll be in the trash in a year, but it still works like a champ,4 years later, and thanks to bags the vaccum itself doesn't adsorb smell.
i have no carpets or rugs, so spinning brush isn't needed.


----------



## BriteIdea (Mar 17, 2011)

I bought a Bissell upright several years ago at Sears. It's awesome. As long as you check and clean the filters (3 of them) then you should be ok. These filters are there for a reason. Also clean the power brush from every day fluffys and hair and it should last almost forever. If, by chance the filters plu up the motor will over heat and suction would be sacrificed.

I was so impressed with the vacuum that I bought a Bissell carpet cleaner (shampooer).
It too works awesome. The only part I hate is that our son and daughter tend to borrow them more than we use them (kid traffic)

BTW, I've used the Home Depot house brand shampoo Zep. Works as well as the Bissell shampoo and cheaper (about 5 years now)

Like anything else in life if you keep things clean and serviced they'll last for ever, well at least for a long time.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 17, 2011)

Dyson...once you own you will understand. 

I have tried the other dyson knockoff/copycats & they don't perform on the same level.


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 17, 2011)

Russ Prechtl said:


> Kirby upright. Expensive, but tough.


Ditto


----------



## Baddog (Mar 17, 2011)

FroggyTaco said:


> Dyson...once you own you will understand.
> 
> I have tried the other dyson knockoff/copycats & they don't perform on the same level.


u got that right


----------



## bapski (Mar 24, 2011)

searched this THREAD since i remember this existed before THE CRASH and remembered posting that we use a DYSON BALL. also i remembered this thread because i came across THIS ELECTROLUX vacuum.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1919970647318&oid=119521778109769


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 24, 2011)

bapski said:


> searched this THREAD since i remember this existed before THE CRASH and remembered posting that we use a DYSON BALL. also i remembered this thread because i came across THIS ELECTROLUX vacuum.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1919970647318&oid=119521778109769



That is some porous glass!


----------



## Empath (Mar 24, 2011)

bapski said:


> searched this THREAD since i remember this existed before THE CRASH and remembered posting that we use a DYSON BALL. also i remembered this thread because i came across THIS ELECTROLUX vacuum.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1919970647318&oid=119521778109769


 
That link requires registering for facebook. Is there an alternative link, for the non-facebook members?


----------



## JohnGalway (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure what brands you have there, stay away from Dyson - they don't loose suction cos they don't have any in the first place! The little Henry ones are good though.,


----------



## RA40 (Mar 25, 2011)

An aging Dyson DC07 and for wet cleaning a Bissel Pro Heat 9500. We've been very pleased with both.


----------



## Essexman (Mar 25, 2011)

If you go for a Dyson be sure to change all the filters at regular intervals, otherwise you will find all the power you liked when it was new will go.

We've got a Henry because it has a nice face on it. 

Do you guys have Henrys in the states?


----------



## CLHC (Mar 29, 2011)

Dyson DC18 Slim and Ridgid 16-Gallon Wet/Dry Blower Vac


----------



## LightQuest (Mar 29, 2011)

Dyson. Excellent machine, would buy it again. Only complaint is no light on it, and no auto cord winder. For what they cost, should come with those features.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 31, 2011)

Around New Year's, we bought a Dyson DC-17 Absolute Animal refurb from Fry's for $199. It's got crazy suction power and does an excellent job. We got our carpets professionally cleaned, just before we moved in, at the end of November, and the Dyson still pulled all kinds of dirt out of the low pile (berber) carpet. Not just stuff, but straight dirt that I can start a little garden in. (well, start some seedlings, at least)


----------



## whitehusky (Apr 1, 2011)

Dyson Dc28 animal have two huskies and this really works for pet hair.


----------



## geepondy (May 15, 2011)

Guys, any recommendations for an upright that does the job but is on the quiet side? My ten plus year old Hoover wind tunnel still works but various plastic pieces have broken off and I have to duct tape the door on each time I change the bag. Plus it really sounds like a jet engine. I only have my 800 square foot condo with low pile carpet and no animal hair so don't really want to spend the $400 for something like a Dyson. I know canisters are more quiet then uprights but would really prefer an upright.


----------



## EngrPaul (May 15, 2011)

Dyson for everyday use, fantastic warranty and good customer support. 

Up until the Dyson my wife always needed a self-propelled vacuum due to her disability. However, these are often lurchy and bang up the walls and furniture.

For self-propelled, we typically bought Hoovers and paid what it cost to maintain them. I still have a Hoover and I use it for our finished basement. Once about a month I bring the Hoover upstairs and go over everything, because it does exceed the cleaning strength of the Dyson a bit.

I've also had vacuums as expensive as a Kirby and as cheap as a Bissel. *Dyson is the best value overall. Yes, this is despite it's price.* I know I have a no-maintenance vacuum under warranty for the following 5 years.

I still have a Bissel as a backup for the Hoover, but it's not very friendly to use and the beater brush keeps operating in the upright position. I should have returned it at the start.


----------



## geepondy (May 15, 2011)

Question for the Dyson ball vacs. Does the handle fold down flat for vacuuming under tables and other lower objects? I looked thru the online manual and I can't see that it necessarily does.


----------



## EngrPaul (May 15, 2011)

geepondy said:


> Question for the Dyson ball vacs. Does the handle fold down flat for vacuuming under tables and other lower objects? I looked thru the online manual and I can't see that it necessarily does.


 
I'd recommend checking out videos on youtube, you get a good idea how far it bends back.

There is an additional attachment that goes deep under things, I haven't bought it.


----------



## shado (May 15, 2011)

In the House a Miele canister
In the Garage a DeWalt
Outside a Billy Goat Lawn Vacuum :devil:


----------



## geepondy (May 17, 2011)

Ended up getting a Dyson DC33. First impressions are that it's a well engineered, polished product that's fun to use. However it doesn't clean any better (slightly worse on carpets) then my old Hoover Windtunnel. I don't think I'm going to regret buying this machine but I think I agree with Consumer Reports in that you don't have to spend a lot of money for pure cleaning power.


----------



## RBR (May 18, 2011)

.....


----------



## maskman (May 20, 2011)

geepondy said:


> Guys, any recommendations for an upright that does the job but is on the quiet side?


 
I remember when I was researching vacs that several owners were impressed with the quietness of the Bissell 5770 upright. I didn't purchase that model as several current owners commented on it being a heavy vacuum. My wife weighs 95 lbs. soaking wet so I opted for a lighter vacuum. You can check the Bissell 5770 reviews out at epinions. Good luck in your quest for quiet and powerful. I do think you will be capable of making an educated guess after reading the Epinion reviews on the Bissell 5770:candle:


----------



## dudemar (May 20, 2011)

Kirbys are nice but if I had another 2K I would buy a Polarion! lol

I've used a hoover for the past 10 years and it's worked fine. Just changed bags and filters and it still works great.


----------



## langham (Oct 26, 2012)

I got the brand new Kirby and unlike post #8's comment it is all beast. It is metal everywhere it can be and has a transmission that helps push the 30 lb monster around the room. I have all of the attachments and it is impressive, but as it costs way too much I would never recommend buying one new. My wife had to have it and now I have a really nice vacuum cleaner for no reason. Another thing, it is so heavy that my wife can not pick it up not even with only the base unit, so don't expect your 80 lb wife to be able to lug that thing up the stairs. Again don't waist your money it isn't that much better than the Dyson, it is better but not that much.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 27, 2012)

at work i bought for my cleaners, royal commercial upright, my boss told me when he was a kid he used to sell Kirby, and this one is identical, all made out of metal. the reason Kirby works so well is that its spinning brush not only spins but vibrates a bit, thus smacking the carpeted floor (that feature really shines on carpet), raising dust and brushing \sucking. we use it daily on commercial carpet tiles, it picks up anything, Sheetrock dust, toner, dirt after few hundred ppl stomped deep into the carpet.
it is expensive thou, about $500, and you want to install magnet on the front edge, cuz metal can damage the brush, impeller otoh, is exposed, but made of metal, and eats, staples\paper clips, like nothing


----------



## FlashlightWidow (Oct 28, 2012)

We currently have a couple of iRobot Roombas 550/560 for the floors, hard wood with area rugs, and a Bosch BSG7136OUC Formula Electro Duo HEPA Canister Vacuum Cleaner I use on everything else. Provided you use the frequently the Roombas are very effective. I have been pleasantly surprised at how well they do edges and corners.

But the best over all vacuum I have ever used was a mini Dayton Wet/Dry 1.5 gallons. Quite, light weight, maneuverable, and powerful. I got it to use for "shop" stuff and it ended up as my primary home cleaning tool. With a hardwood brush floor attachment about the only thing it did not do exceptionally well was deep pile carpets. It was a true "guys" vacuum - 12 ft hose and a 6 ft cord. "Girl" vacs have 25 ft of cord and a 5ft hose. I want both so I had a dedicated extension cord. My Daton had a lovey washable filter, but also had a bag option for dry. Never did need to use it wet. A friend was trying to do me a favor and killed it. We got a ShopVac replacement and it is just sad.

Cheers,
Sarah


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Oct 28, 2012)

JohnGalway said:


> Not sure what brands you have there, stay away from Dyson - they don't loose suction cos they don't have any in the first place! The little Henry ones are good though.,



OK whatever to the above, may as well have not posted.

I recommend DYSON. They rule. I have a Dyson DC-25 all floor ball and I cannot say
enough good things about:

engineering 
design
actual use
and how fun it is it use
and indestructable.


----------



## Norm (Oct 28, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> I recommend DYSON. They rule. I have a Dyson DC-25 all floor ball and I cannot say
> enough good things about:.



We have a Dyson DC23 and DC24 Great machines.

Norm


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 28, 2012)

In post #13 above we had only had our Dyson DC25 Ball for a couple of weeks so couldn't comment much about it. We've now had it a yr and a half. We love it!


----------



## ArgenteumTelum (Oct 30, 2012)

My 16 year old Rainbow has served continually without a single problem. Expensive, yes, but in my mind it has more than paid for itself. It replaced a 20 year old Hoover that just went belly up. I'm glad to be free of the bags with the Rainbow's water tank dirt filtration system. Except for a couple dings on the rolling base and a crunch in the hose from a foot, it still looks pretty new.
AT


----------



## Norm (Oct 30, 2012)

Our Dysons replace a Bosch cleaner, the fan exploded into thousands of pieces, sounded quite dramatic like a bomb going off.

Norm


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Oct 31, 2012)

friends girlfriend has a Dyson vac, it was in a flood and under water for 5 days. pulled it
out, air dried it without disassembly...damn thing runs fine and 3 years later, still runs fine like nothing happened


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Nov 10, 2012)

I just went to pick up some supplies at Lowes for a customer, and he asked me to look for a new vacuum cleaner for him while I was there, because he's immobile, so I looked at all the models they had, which included 3-4 new Dyson vac's, which are WAY overpriced considering they are made entirely of plastic, and I mean cheap, thin plastic. Plus they wanted $349 - $499 for them. But I also looked at their mechanisms, and the ball type wheel on the Dyson ball looks to me as if it will probably break fairly easily at some point. Its just not very sturdy feeling IMO. 

Now the other major vaccuum companies are coming up with their own "never lose suction" vaccuums with HEPA filters that are made of the same basic components. So I bought him a Hoover Windtunnel upright for $169, and its a great vac so far. He's had it 2 months and it sucks the same or more debris out of the carpet than some earlier $500 vacuums I've seen from the 90's like the Rainbow. It seems fairly well made, compared with modern vacs. Its not as good as some of the Electrolux vacs from the early 70's which were metal mostly, as I recall. We had one of those for like the first 20 years of my life!


----------



## lensman (Nov 10, 2012)

I have an old Sears canister vac circa 1991. I don't think they make them like they used to but I'd check Consumer Reports.

I also have a cordless Dyson that works well for a cordless. I just use it for quick pickups and the stairs because I got tired of lugging the canister out every time.

Growing up, our family had a Filter Queen; When I was a kid I sold Electrolux door-to-door; I had a girlfriend who swore by her Kirby. I'd call these commercial level vacuums that you'd get if you wanted one to last a lifetime and had the cash to lay out for one of them. Depending on your use they might be overkill, though.


----------



## lightplay22 (Nov 11, 2012)

We wore out a new rainbow, bought a used one and wore it out, ( we vac a lot) then the wife wanted an Oreck. LIghtweight, LOUD! and you talk about feeling cheap! but I guess for something that only weighs 8 lb. it would have to feel cheap. I refuse to use it lol. 

I picked up a Kirby G5 at a pawn shop for about $140.00 and it is a true warhorse (weights as much as one too). It does a really good job on carpets and rugs, as long as you don't have to lift it lol.

We have had a Henry for about 5 yrs. and it is an excellent machine. Quiet, compact, and powerful, and reasonably priced at about $350.00. It has a floor nozzle that will do carpet or smooth floors which at our house it does the latter.

The Kirby and the Henry make a good combination.


----------



## sassaquin (Nov 11, 2012)

lightplay22 said:


> We have had a Henry for about 5 yrs. and it is an excellent machine. Quiet, compact, and powerful, and reasonably priced at about $350.00. It has a floor nozzle that will do carpet or smooth floors which at our house it does the latter.
> 
> The Kirby and the Henry make a good combination.



I've researched nearly every vacuum brand in my never ending quest for a quality long-lasting machine and none have peaked my interest until looking at the UK built Numatic Henry. It looks like it has almost everything I've ever wanted in a vacuum and I'd buy one today except I am concerned it may have a UK plug and won't be compatable with my outlets. I've found the Henry available through several US online sellers, but none list information about the plug. Does anyone know? Thanks for any info.


----------



## jrmcferren (Nov 11, 2012)

sassaquin said:


> I've researched nearly every vacuum brand in my never ending quest for a quality long-lasting machine and none have peaked my interest until looking at the UK built Neumatic Henry. It looks like it has almost everything I've ever wanted in a vacuum and I'd buy one today except I am concerned it may have a UK plug and won't be compatable with my outlets. I've found the Henry available through several US online sellers, but none list information about the plug. Does anyone know? Thanks for any info.



They have an official retailer in Canada and they point to the "US Version" on Amazon as well as the "UK Version" on many models. As long as you can get the US Version of a model you should be fine. The major difference between the US and UK versions are the motors, wire colors, and possibly wire connectors as well as the plug. A vacuum like that is a very simple electrical circuit. The dual speed models probably use a diode to reduce speed (Oreck does) and in that case they may use a lesser rated diode in the US version, maybe not.


----------



## sassaquin (Nov 12, 2012)

jrmcferren said:


> They have an official retailer in Canada and they point to the "US Version" on Amazon as well as the "UK Version" on many models. As long as you can get the US Version of a model you should be fine. The major difference between the US and UK versions are the motors, wire colors, and possibly wire connectors as well as the plug. A vacuum like that is a very simple electrical circuit. The dual speed models probably use a diode to reduce speed (Oreck does) and in that case they may use a lesser rated diode in the US version, maybe not.



Thank you, good to know about the different versions. I'll check out Amazon and hopefully will be ordering my elusive dream vacuum this week.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 12, 2012)

ypsifly said:


> Our house has all hardwood floors, however one of our cats has very thick coat of long and fine fur that gets all over the rugs and furniture. We bought a Bissel Pet Eraser (or something like that, I'm at work) and it does an awesome job. Being bagless is a nice touch. We love it.


If I had special needs like this I might search for a special vacuum, but not having specific needs I was very happy with all the small and powerful vacuums I found at apartment disposal areas in Japan while I was living there.


----------



## jimbofish (Jan 30, 2013)

3 vintage Eureka cannisters, one of which is at least 40 yrs. old, and two slightly newer versions... only 35 and 30 yrs. Buying bags is becoming difficult... thrift stores and garage sales. 

I picked up a newer Bissel upright/convertible model from the curbside a while back. Had a bad connection for the removable pack. Bissel sent a re-furbed replacement just for the cost of cutting off the power cord and sending it to them. The same connector went bad on the replacement after a few yrs. They replaced that one also! They'll get my business from now on also.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 30, 2013)

HighlanderNorth said:


> I just went to pick up some supplies at Lowes for a customer, and he asked me to look for a new vacuum cleaner for him while I was there, because he's immobile, so I looked at all the models they had, which included 3-4 new Dyson vac's, which are WAY overpriced considering they are made entirely of plastic, and I mean cheap, thin plastic. Plus they wanted $349 - $499 for them. But I also looked at their mechanisms, and the ball type wheel on the Dyson ball looks to me as if it will probably break fairly easily at some point. Its just not very sturdy feeling IMO.
> 
> Now the other major vaccuum companies are coming up with their own "never lose suction" vaccuums with HEPA filters that are made of the same basic components. So I bought him a Hoover Windtunnel upright for $169, and its a great vac so far. He's had it 2 months and it sucks the same or more debris out of the carpet than some earlier $500 vacuums I've seen from the 90's like the Rainbow. It seems fairly well made, compared with modern vacs. Its not as good as some of the Electrolux vacs from the early 70's which were metal mostly, as I recall. We had one of those for like the first 20 years of my life!



it's been a while, but i saw this and have to say something

Dyson specifically engineers the vacs to handle dropping down stairs, bashing against walls...etc. yanking the
hose...abuse from all angles.

Nothing, not one millimeter of the Dyson has been engineered poorly or an afterthought.

You cannot kill one, it won't break. Ok if you are a knob and decide to intentionally break it fine...but 
the plastic is designed to flex and take abuse, and be strong where it needs to, and have gaps where
there needs to be flex and gaps.... The vac is designed to tighten up and seal perfectly when turned on, 
and looser when off so you can easily dump the canister and reinstall it. 

The ball breaking ? go ahead, go to Lowes and knock one off the shelf and see if
it breaks. lemme save you the trouble...it won't. This ain't yer granpappies bakelite plastic....

You just cannot write off Dyson as 'thin plastic' because all that plastic and design is
the result of -serious- testing and redesign and 'back to the drawing board'. 
It is about as perfect a consumer product as you can buy and that is no lie.

Dyson owners know what I am saying...


----------



## markr6 (Jan 31, 2013)

That's funny the OP mentions the horrible Bissel from Walmart. I wonder if mine is the same model? I bought a Bissel there about 7 years ago and I really like it; still going strong! I don't know the model but it's a burgundy color and I believe it only cost about $48. Definitely got my money out of it!

My wife and I are considering getting a dog, maybe a husky...so time for the big guns! I will need to invest in a bagless since they shed alot.


----------



## RNDDUDE (Jan 31, 2013)

We have two Miele's, one with the powered head. Very high quality stuff, extremely quiet, expensive. Best units i've ever used.


----------



## bmstrong (Feb 4, 2013)

markr6 said:


> That's funny the OP mentions the horrible Bissel from Walmart. I wonder if mine is the same model? I bought a Bissel there about 7 years ago and I really like it; still going strong! I don't know the model but it's a burgundy color and I believe it only cost about $48. Definitely got my money out of it!
> 
> My wife and I are considering getting a dog, maybe a husky...so time for the big guns! I will need to invest in a bagless since they shed alot.



Same one. Terrible thing, it mocks and laughs at me every time I use it.


----------



## BobBrian (Sep 27, 2018)

We have a dog, and the Roomba 980 is just perfect for collecting the hair from around the house. Moreover, out dog can easily ignore the Roomba, but not a regular vacuum cleaner. Every morning I set it off, and when we come home floor is always clean. You can find more info on robotic cleaners on robotbox website


----------



## harro (Sep 27, 2018)

A Shark Navigator which would be good if you could get bits for them in Aus, and a 2001 Kirby which just keeps on keeping on. Its noisy, its a ' dirty air ' vacuum, meaning dirty air passes through the fan, not filtered like most modern designs. It literally sucks the carpet off the floor which makes it a real chore to push, unless you use the power drive, and it looks so bloody funky with its cyclops headlight, the cat disappears for a week when you drag it out. BUT, it does suck really well.

:twothumbs


----------



## tokaji (Sep 27, 2018)

We use a Miele S8. Powerful and high qualiy.


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Shark DLX, oreck, the shark is great because you can turn off the brush on hardwood floors and it has as much suction as any other household vac I've tried. The Oreck is just a survivor. All of this Dyson talk... try repairing one. They do wear out, especially the brushes and bearings.


----------



## RBR (Sep 30, 2018)

.....


----------



## honeycityhk (Dec 21, 2018)

I use a robot vacuum. Not the best way to keep clean but it keeps the area relatively clean and saves time.


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 21, 2018)

got Dyson v10 few days ago. like everything except short run time on high, low and med, modes are almost useless. and it does not scare my cat nearly as much as old eurika.


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 21, 2018)

jabe1 said:


> All of this Dyson talk... try repairing one. They do wear out, especially the brushes and bearings.



it is no different than any other vacuum. all bearings and brushes wear out. (however every vacuum i owned never had bearing or brush issues, i replace them about once in 5 years, but they still work, the reason i replace them, mt pets fur makes it stink after a while), but i do agree to some extent, my v10 looks and feels like a very delicate thing. i hope i'll get usual 5 years out of it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 23, 2018)

At church we use a Windsor Sensor XP18. Wonderful, commercial vacuum. It has a brain and a clutch for when things go wrong. I check the bay every once in a while for a refurbished one for home use.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 23, 2018)

At home we use a couple of vacuums. The Eureka BOSS was highly rated by Consumer Reports. It's been a great vacuum except for one issue...... 






I don't know what caused it, but after a few years of service it just wouldn't shut off. Oops! Seems to have gotten a little hot. 

~ Chance


----------



## PartyPete (Dec 23, 2018)

I've had a bagless Bissell for about 10 years. Replaced the belt once.


----------

